# EAA witness compact .45 polymer questions?



## BAARON (Feb 28, 2008)

I am 23 years and have been looking for a handgun for about a year now, but am really tight with budget right now. I have used shotguns frequently since I was about 8 years old, and shoot a lot fo trap. When I was 18 me and my friend went to his dads property and he let me shoot an AR-15 and from that day on I have been interested in the more military or self defense type of weapons. Well I hunted around for handguns and tried getting to know some about them, and the only ones I have ever shot were a Smith and Wesson .40, old colt 1911 .45, and also a ruger .45. I really liked the berettas for some reason, but I had 2 gun shops in my area trying to get me to buy a EAA witness compact .45, they kept stressing to me that it is a very accurate gun and very dependable and recomended it to me over guns that were twice the price, so I had them put it in layaway for 3 months, I have a few more days till I get it now, and I like the looks of it more than any of the other handguns ive ever seen. My question is that if its so great of a gun, then why cant I find much info on it online? All I ever see is ruger,colt,sig,beretta, nothing about EAA or even CZ!


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think you will be extremely pleased. I have a Witness Compact P .45 and really love it. There were only 3 things that I had to get used to and overcome. 1. Mine shoots a little low at all ranges. To compensate I line up the dots and then cover the target. POA every time. 2. Even though it's a double stack, the grip seemed a bit thin for my hand. I custom made some mahogany panels for it and waa-la, perfect fit! Had some minor feed problems that were corrected by polishing the feed ramp. Other than these things the gun is a dream. I love the single/double action, and the DA trigger pull is not bad. It also has a pre stage or half cock on the hammer which helps on the first shot too.The gun is completely safe to carry hammer down, half cocked, or "cocked and locked", which I don't like to do. Thats why I don't own a single action auto like a 1911. Witness (Tanfoglio) pistols are on equal ground with the 1911's in European shooting competitions, and just for kicks, try this on for size. Tanfoglio (Witness), Baby Eagle's, and CZ 75 series pistols all share the same design. I'm not sure which came first, The CZ I think. But a great design is always copied. Just figure YOUR gun out and get to know IT. You may not have the minor problems I had, as every gun is different. Have fun, be safe, and GOOD SHOOTING!!!!
Check out the review and tips on Witness pistols at "savvysurvivor.com". Go to the "Product Review" section.


----------

